# Gold ATM in Dubai Mall, Offers Over 300 Different Forms of Gold



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

Gold to Go, an ATM in Dubai that gives over 300 different forms of gold when you pay with cash or credit...http://whenonearth.net/withdraw-gold-atm-dubai/


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 28, 2014)

... and the fattening of the calf continues ...

Hey, I didn't see any golden Bitcoins there!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 29, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> ... and the fattening of the calf continues ...
> 
> Hey, I didn't see any golden Bitcoins there!



The machine is out of them, of course...


----------

